# Spain Via France and Andorra



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

Hello,

Off on our Travels in a couple of weeks and just fine tuning routes from past exerience and tips off here.

We are heading dow to Salobrena - Costa Tropical - Spain.

Last year we drove over Millau and this year taking a different route. 

So to the question.........

Andorra - Should I take a route through Andorra?
Is it worth it?
Any tips?

We intend to drive through Paris overnight and head along down to the med via a mix of Autoroutes and RN's

So anyone with any suggestions or advice, type away

Regards 
Trev


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

Trev,

Just to point out, if you haven't searched, that there is quite a bit about Andorra on MHF.

The following courtesy of Don; I haven't checked whether this is on MHF already.

Dave

"When in Andorra we stay at Camping Valira, Ave de Salou, Andorra la Villa.
Site facilities are very good.

It's a 10 minute walk to the town centre shops/restaurants. Shops are open 7 days a week. The site is quite tight to enter and the last time we were there (Nov 03) there were major roadworks. They should be completed now.

The big supermarkets are to the south of Andorra la Vella, The Trobador supermarket has some good buys, you can't miss it as there's only one main road south out of Andorra., the car park is OK for a night stop as well. Cameras are a very good buy, we saved £200 on UK prices and the camera came with a world wide guarantee, unlike some you buy on line. 

Try not to arrive or depart at weekends as the French and Spanish invade the place to do their duty free shopping. Expect to be turned over by the customs, we found the French to be more aggressive than the Spanish.

Safe travelling

Don"


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Andorra*

Thanks Dave,

I had not searched (nearly always do or add to a thread). I have read a brief report in this months or is it next months, MMM but very little info as the main issue was walking, sights and history.

On this fleeting visit I will be looking for cheap goods including a new Nikon digital camera

Trev

PS is there an easy link to his post?


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

Trev,

Having checked, Don's post is not on MHF (though he has contributed to many threads containing Andorra) but was hiding away in an email on my hard disc.

The only hyperlink to one of his posts with this information is only accessible to those who have registered to the MH list Yahoo group:
http://autos.groups.yahoo.com/group/motorhome-list/message/58636
This list has 107 posts containing "Andorra".

Dave


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*ANDorra Just Ask Dave*

Thanks again Dave

I eventually managed to register for the yahoo thing after going around in circles.

I searched for topics for Andorra and this was a quote I found in the first article.........................................

*********************************************************
"Allen,

Dave Burleigh found this for me, I won't bother with a search engine in
future I'll just ask Dave, that's got a ring to it "Ask Dave".

*********************************************************

Seems we will arrive on a Saturday! SO may hit the ques

Anyway I will keep reading and thanks for your other reply regarding the GT Alarm Seems I will have to do this during office hours.

Trev


----------



## musicbus (May 1, 2005)

Hi Trev

The trip in to andorra is great especially if you bypass the tunnel and go over the top. Andorra is a great place to fuel up last time we were there it was about 46ct a litre. Compared to the 94cts I paid last week in holland which is dead cheap for most euro countries andorran prices are all tax free and fantastic. Good shopping. If memory serves me you can also overnight at the ski centre carpark

Stayed at the same site mentioned earlier on the south side of a la vella.

nice folk very friendly.

If a paris stop is of interest the site at Bois de Boulogne is excellent.
Bus at the door to metro. 
http://www.campingfrance.com/fiche.jsp?fiche=3307253&lg=uk&dep=75&region=22&ch=geo&Ville=38825

enjoy!

barry


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Andorra*

Hi

As you leave Andorra and head for Spain - that is where the supermarkets are located. Note however that Andorra is not in the EEC and therefore there are limits in place on what you can buy - these are clearly posted at the supermarkets.

I regularly used one on the right hand side whilst heading towards Spain.

There are only one or two cafes/services on the road from Andorra towards Manresa/Sabadell.

Rapide561


----------



## autostratus (May 9, 2005)

We went into Andorra from Spain 5 years ago intending to exit into France.
The date was 13th October and we had to turn back as we climbed towards the French crossing due to snow.

Returning to Spain there were long queues at the border where the main worry seemed to be how many cigarettes or how much alcohol had we bought.


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Andorra Supermarkets, Tunnels and Snow*

Barry,

Thanks for that, As I have never travelled through Andorra I was not aware of the Tunnel or the over-the-top route. I only have a European scale map so will look into the road layout where I can info on routes etc.

Rapide,

Thanks for the Supermarket info, did you buy anything with a significant saving?

Gillian,

You warned me about the Snow in December last year. When I got to Clermont Ferrand, I decided to take your advice and headed via the coast. However, I may take the risk this year seeing as it is October and we do have good tyres and RWD just a bit worried about weekend traffic jams.

Thanks all keep the comments info coming

Trev


----------



## autostratus (May 9, 2005)

Trev

Did you notice the date on which we had to turn back because of snow.
October 13th Not late in the year.

You may well be ok and I hope you are but I pass on our experience in October FWIW.


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*FWIW*



autostratus said:


> Trev
> 
> Did you notice the date on which we had to turn back because of snow.
> October 13th Not late in the year.
> ...


Hello Gillian,

Yes I did, was it a Friday?

When you last warned me of it we were traveling through on December 22nd. However, I think we should be okay fingers crossed.

I am not afraid of snow as we have been in the Alps, Norway and even Buxton Derbyshire in May in deep Snow so see how we go.

Like I say we are more concerned we will hit the weekend traffic though being October not August - again fingers crossed.

I shall let you know how we go in if we decide or Andorra

Thanks again

Trev


----------



## 97051 (Dec 27, 2005)

You don't have to go all the way over the top to , pas dela casa , now , there is a new tunnel which cuts out the high peak and brings you out just after pas casa on french side , and it's a toll tunnel


----------



## 97051 (Dec 27, 2005)

When I was down around perpignan , got back last week , I heard on radio that the , tunnel du pymorrins was shut , I think until october some time , worth checking if going that route ,


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*tunnel*



al-bly52 said:


> When I was down around perpignan , got back last week , I heard on radio that the , tunnel du pymorrins was shut , I think until october some time , worth checking if going that route ,


Thanks Al,

I have bought a new map today to try and familiarise myself with the area.

Trev


----------



## grouch (Oct 1, 2005)

You can free camp at Pas de la Casa and there is a place to empty your cassette etc in a car park nearby. You have to pay for the car park but not for using the flot bleu.

Just a word of warning when buying your goodies - going from Spain to France through Andorra no one was being stopped. However from France to Spain it appeared that everyone was being checked.


----------



## autostratus (May 9, 2005)

grouch said:


> .........However from France to Spain it appeared that everyone was being checked.


When we went from Spain into Andorra mid morning there were queues of something like 400m to 500m at least.
We were worried about this when we were forced to turn back when en route to France and had to return to the Spanish border. In the event there were no more than a handful waiting when we got there at about 3 pm.

It suggests that the Spanish want to get into Andorra early and leave early.


----------



## musicbus (May 1, 2005)

There had been a snowfall when we went over the top a few years ago mid october but it was only light. You just have to check. They clear the roads quickly. To avoid ice we went over mid afternoon rather than in the morning. The theory being it is warmer during the day - right!!! - and the salters are working!!!!!
It seems that all the spanish border worry about are cigs and alcohol. The french dont care! vive le france!

I try to avoid tunnels where possible - that said went through all I think 18 plus miles of the san gottardo tunnel into italy weeks ago four weeks and regretted not going over.

didnt make the same mistake coming out!

life is way to short and theres too much to see!

go well

barry


----------



## bar (Aug 6, 2005)

*Andora via France spain*

Hi, The only advice I would add to the good stuff you already have is buy some SNOW CHAINS not only are they essential for this time of year but in a lot of mountain areas ( I'm fairly sure ) they are a Legal Requirement for using the roads in snow conditions. Forgetting any legal requirements they keep you out of the ditches!!!!!

Bar


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Re: Andora via France spain*



bar said:


> Hi, The only advice I would add to the good stuff you already have is buy some SNOW CHAINS not only are they essential for this time of year but in a lot of mountain areas ( I'm fairly sure ) they are a Legal Requirement for using the roads in snow conditions. Forgetting any legal requirements they keep you out of the ditches!!!!!
> 
> Bar


Hello Bar,

Thanks to everyone for replies.

I have some snow chains but think they may not fit so just looking at GO CLAWS.

Anyone tested them?

Trev


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

We came back from Spain via Andorra at Easter. It was snowing in Andorra and for some time until we got back to lower levels on the French side. The visibilty was poor too. We used the tunnel. We had no problems in the snow -without chains- as the roads were kept clear. It had the advantage of not holding us up at customs as they were firmly shut.

One thing we did find about Andorra was that the electrical goods, cameras, SATNAV systems etc on sale were not up to the minute, current items. We had the feeling that things were transported up there and the shops were told they had to sell what they had before a new lot could be sent ! Prices were not that competitive either frankly - we know we could get many items via Tesco for cheaper.

We stayed at Camping La Vella and would advise booking as they were pretty tight on space. Pleasant friendly management, excellent take-away paella to order at onsite restaurant and clean loos, showers etc. If you have a big unit then be aware that the pitches are quite compact and on terraces so there is very little space to manoeuver. You are very close to your neighbours !

We are glad we went to Andorra to say we've seen it but would not go back. Andorra la Vella was tacky and charmless frankly.

G


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Gee Thanks*



Grizzly said:


> We came back from Spain via Andorra at Easter. It was snowing in Andorra and for some time until we got back to lower levels on the French side. The visibilty was poor too. We used the tunnel. We had no problems in the snow -without chains- as the roads were kept clear. It had the advantage of not holding us up at customs as they were firmly shut.
> 
> One thing we did find about Andorra was that the electrical goods, cameras, SATNAV systems etc on sale were not up to the minute, current items. We had the feeling that things were transported up there and the shops were told they had to sell what they had before a new lot could be sent ! Prices were not that competitive either frankly - we know we could get many items via Tesco for cheaper.
> 
> ...


Hello G,

Thanks for the reply. I had done some research on the internet regarding cameras. I have been looking for a Sony Cybershot R1 or Nikon D80 (without looking up the exact model numbers) they do not apear any cheaper than Uk Shops or websites.

The more I look into Andorra the more I am thinking of avoiding it as we only have the time to pass through. So rather than do it just for the sake of some cheap diesel and booze I may leave it until such time as we can appreciate it.

Again Thanks
Trev


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

I've wanted to go to Andorra since Pete Seeger sang these lines

Oh I wanna go to Andorra, Andorra, Andorra,
I wanna go to Andorra, it's a land that I adore.
They spent four dollars and ninety cents
On armaments for their defense.
Did you ever hear of such confidence?
Andorra, hip-hoorah!

(they bought some blanks I believe and that was the total defence spending in their budget for the year 1962/3)

Their president refeered to it (and misquoted it) when addressing the UN in 2003 when he said that "Many things have happened since those days and Andorra doesn't even put four dollars and fifty cents towards'its defense budget. We don't spend a cent."

Got to be an ice place.

Regards Frank


----------

